# Help me make the perfect home!



## Michelle1980 (Apr 2, 2007)

removed.....sat here nearly a week and no responce. All I wanted was a little help. If i knew what I was doing I would not have asked.


----------



## vang12 (May 3, 2007)

Make sure it's big.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Sorry Michelle, most of us don't reply when we don't know the answer and its really hit or miss if someone with the right expertise is on at any given time. See if you can find a more speciallized board.


----------



## Guest (May 3, 2007)

What was the question? Taking your post away really does no good for you or anyone else trying to help or with the same questions...
Even if no one has the right answer, you may as well leave your question because more often than not, someone comes along and helps out.


----------

